# freebie ambrosia maple trees



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

I just got back from 6 weeks of 7 days a week shutdown at a power plant . I'm sick and tierd of work I'm staying in Cleveland from now on. when I got back a guy had called and wanted to know if I wanted these trees he was cutting down in his yard. so I went there yesterday and took one look and said I would do him a big favor and haul those unsitely specimans from his property. for no charge of coarse  the one in the front yard is an absoulute beast he has not droped it yet heres the smaller log ill be cutting this all turners blocks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice. I'm glad you won't be killing yourself anymore on the road working like that. Better to kill yourself hunting fishing and logging lol. 

Looks like an old Johnson or Evinrude maybe about a 20 to 25 horse?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

15 hoarse and that ol sucker rips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

Cool I was pretty close based on just a portion of the lower end. Johnson paint right? No wait I think that cowling trim is Evinrude color???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2016)

Good grief! That's wood Lady Gaga!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cool I was pretty close based on just a portion of the lower end. Johnson paint right? No wait I think that cowling trim is Evinrude color???


your good -- evanrude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2016)

Apparently 'p-o-r-n' changes to 'Lady Gaga'...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Apparently 'p-o-r-n' changes to 'Lady Gaga'...



Gotchya!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome score on the logs and I am happy to hear that the long hours of out of town work have come to an end. Enjoy home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

